# I don't know what I'm doing here. Please help me in, or help me out. ;-;



## Sivath (Jun 17, 2017)

I've peeked into the world of furry quite often through out my whole life.
I had a vivid imagination and a wandering mind as a child - still do, in fact - and for the longest time I would imagine myself as a brown rat with green wings, riding on the shoulders of pirate captains.
I often have semi lucid dreams, and would often try and morph myself into an animal (I always get stuck half way whenever I try to do anything in my dreams).
I also had a crush on Bugs Bunny when I was four.
All this made me wonder if I was what they call 'a furry'. But when I looked it up, the brightly coloured cartoonish anthropomorphic characters and uncomfortable looking fur suits did not really give me the same feeling of affinity and revelation as when I found out about gender. (I did enjoy the furry arts and.. ahem. comics).
This left me shuffling awkwardly around the outskirts of the furry territory - curious, but feeling like an intruder.
It wasn't until I played the game 'Welcome to Morey Town' from choice of games, that I decided to finally share my predicament to real furries. In 'Welcome to Morey Town', I played as an anthropomorphic fox named Thistle. And it was the most exciting and interesting thing! Luna, the alpha she wolf was.. very exciting too.
(If you haven't, definitely check that game out. It's an interactive novel).

I guess what I'm trying to figure out is.. Am I a furry? Do I belong here, or am I just being a snot?
I'm not a cartoonish character. If I had a fursona, it'd have mostly realistic animal eyes and mouth. (The overly friendly looking eyes and mouth of most furry characters kind of puts me at unease).
Does it still count?

// I apologise if this was too wordy and hard to understand, I'm just confused, and English isn't my first language. I also apologise in advance if I've made any insensitive comments. It's my first time in this community.

//I've heard of 'feral' furries? What are they? Am I a feral furry?


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 17, 2017)

Well you sound like a furry to me but remember this is a fandom not a life choice or club. Only you can really decide if you want to be considered a fur or not but it seems like your interests would fit the the general description of a fur If there was such a thing.

As for fur-suits there are a number of different types ranging from very cartoon like to very realistic, from your post I'd say like myself you simply prefer the realistic type. Which is great-what ever works for you but fair warning I've found that there's far fewer makers of the realistic fur-suits then the cartoon type. And if you are planning to purchase one be ready to pay a premium even more so then the normally expensive fur-suit price tag.

On a side note the one person that really helped make up my mind to enjoy this fandom in a much more open way was Uncle Kage. If you're having trouble deciding you you want to meet other furs or be active in this fandom I really suggest you check out one of his many videos  on Youtube.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 17, 2017)

Furry is as Furry does. If you wish to be a part of our community, then be welcome here. Generally, an interest in anthropomorphic animals and/or art containing such is the basis of being a furry. Some never do create a character or relate to one specifically. Most never have a fursuit at all. It is for you to decide how much and how far to go with it.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 17, 2017)

You like furry things? You're a furry mate


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 17, 2017)

I don't know what you're doing here either, don't let the initial impression of the fandom fool you, it's what it's cracked up to be. Run, save yourself!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't know what you're doing here either, don't let the initial impression of the fandom fool you, it's what it's cracked up to be. Run, save yourself!



Yes thanks MR Fox, go scaring  off the fresh blood ...this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Yes thanks MR Fox, go scaring  off the fresh blood ...this is why we can't have nice things.


No, politicians, religion, or furries that are animal abusers are why we can't have nice things. New bloods deserve to know what they're in for, we give them the worst, then we give them the best, then we let them make up their own mind.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, politicians, religion, or furries that are animal abusers are why we can't have nice things. New bloods deserve to know what they're in for, we give them the worst, then we give them the best, then we let them make up their own mind.



Good point I guess, but no offense intended my friend


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2017)

In my opinion, if you *choose* to consider yourself as being a furry and want to feel associated with the fandom, then you are a furry. No one can really say that you don't belong here if you want to be a part of the community. If you don't mind the smell of wet fur and can stand all the canines trying to sniff your rear end, then you're welcome to stick your snout in. If you just like the art and the characters but have no real interest in being part of the fandom, then I'd say you're not a furry and just have an interest in anthropomorphic animals/characters, but that's not to say that you can't poke around anyway. As for feral furries, the only thing that comes to mind is those with feral fursonas as opposed to anthropomorphic ones, but maybe someone else can clarify on that.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Honestly I know of plenty of people who prefer ferals over furries. Generally speaking "furry" is just people who like "anthropomorphic animals", this can be anywhere from walking on two legs and having human expressions to humanlike sentience on your run of the mill naturally colored animal. You dont have to like every aspect of the furry fandom to be a furry.

You dont have to like fursuits, gaudy colors, etc. If you have a certain niche within the fandom that's fine, too. A lot of furry artists cater to that sort of fantasy element as well, let me refer you to some you might like:


Spoiler



Userpage of cadmiumtea -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Userpage of alaiaorax -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Userpage of sabretoothedermine -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Userpage of kenket -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Artwork Gallery for Eozarth -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Userpage of madii-b.. -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Userpage of alectorfencer -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Userpage of peterandcompany -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Art you might like:



Spoiler



www.furaffinity.net: After the Rain by SabretoothedErmine
www.furaffinity.net: Off Leash - Surprise! by SabretoothedErmine
www.furaffinity.net: Dirty Paws by Kenket
www.furaffinity.net: Yellower by Kenket
www.furaffinity.net: The Fittest by Kenket







In the end the only question is, if you yourself, want to consider yourself a furry. There's no right way to be one, it's only calling yourself one because you like animal art (with, again, no typical style or anything)


----------



## SoushieChan (Jun 17, 2017)

For me, I am a furry but my fursona is a Kitsunemimi with animal lower legs and lower arms. I am not into fursuits at all and I am only into the SFW part of the community. There's no set of rules that has to be met to be a Furry. I enjoy the art, conventions and simply meet people like minded.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 18, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Good point I guess, but no offense intended my friend


Uh...thanks?

In my defense, I wasn't being completely serious. I figured fearmongering might have a bit of a reverse psychology effect, and every fandom has its downside, which I believe everyone exploring it should be made aware of.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sivath said:


> I've peeked into the world of furry quite often through out my whole life.
> I had a vivid imagination and a wandering mind as a child - still do, in fact - and for the longest time I would imagine myself as a brown rat with green wings, riding on the shoulders of pirate captains.
> I often have semi lucid dreams, and would often try and morph myself into an animal (I always get stuck half way whenever I try to do anything in my dreams).
> I also had a crush on Bugs Bunny when I was four.
> ...


Everyone else has said a lot of it, but my simple answer? Don't worry so much.

You don't have to 'be' anything other than yourself. Furry is an interest. An interest tied to a label. It's not a disease or lifestyle or some phenomena that otherwise infects people...as much of a joke as that can be. If you like anthropomorphic creatures, then there you go. It's your choice whether you want to be called 'furry' or not, but really, it's not going to make or break your life. Just do what's going to make you happy.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't consider myself to be a furry. My OC is essentially a mascot with no personality, gender, and fursuiting as the opposite of what he/she's supposed to be. I took care to make it as ambiguous as possible.

With that said I don't really represent myself in the furry community. I just make really depraved furry adult content. I honestly don't know if it's you or how the community percieves you which determines whether or not you are one. It's one of those philosophical things where no one is truly correct because of a lack of ability to disprove the other opinion.

I say you choose yourself. You can embrace it, or be like me and sort of continue to be on the sidelines. (Sort of like one of those guys watching a basketball game who tosses the ball in when it bounces out so people don't have to go chasing it. You're almost participating in the game. Not really playing it but you're showing your enthusiasm and support.)


----------

